# Where is good to take your horse for off-road riding around the Manchester and surrounding areas?



## eventer28 (4 October 2018)

I want to box-up and take my horse for a ride somewhere in and around the Manchester area this weekend. I have checked the equestrian diary for pleasure/farm rides but don't seem to be able to find one without driving too far. I have been to Summerford Park and Daisy Nook country park - Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ruftysdad (4 October 2018)

Where are you based? If you are not too far from the  Wilmslow area I can make a few suggestions


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (4 October 2018)

Mary Townley loop (I might have spelt that wrong). If you want an overnight look at Peers Clough Packhorses.

Or pop to Cheshire for Delamere forest.


----------



## VRIN (4 October 2018)

Kelsall, Craven ride, the beach, delamere, there are bridle paths around delamere - google will provide details and map


----------



## eventer28 (4 October 2018)

Ruftysdad said:



			Where are you based? If you are not too far from the  Wilmslow area I can make a few suggestions
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m in Royton above Oldham


----------



## teresagarsden (17 January 2020)

Try Tockholes Lancashire also a good ride at Rivington Nr Bolton.
There is a great face book page called Off road hacking around Lancashire.
Super helpful people and links to maps of local rides.


----------

